# Verschiedene Java Versionen nutzen



## profex (3. Dez 2015)

Hallo an die Java-Experten, ist es möglich das man auf einem Windows 7x64 & Windows 2008R2 Server 2 verschiedende Java Versionen 1.7 und 1.8 laufen lassen kann?

Wie kann man steuern welche Software welche Java Version nutzen soll? was ist zu tun?

Hintergrund; wir haben eine Software welche zwingend Java 1.7 benötigt und wir haben aktuell 1.8 installiert.

Danke an alle für Rat & Hilfe!


----------



## Viktim (3. Dez 2015)

Mit Java 1.8 sollte es eigentlich keine probleme geben, java 1.7 Programme auszuführen, nur umgekehrt könnte problematisch sein, weil 1.7 die neuerungen von 1.8 logischerweise nicht kennt


----------



## Joose (3. Dez 2015)

Wie Viktim schon sagt kann man mit Java 1.8 alle 1.7er Programme ausführen ohne Probleme.

Es sollte also eigentlich keinen Grund haben 2 verschiedene Java Versionen zu haben. 

Aber wenn es benötigt wird: Einfach den Pfad zur java.exe von der Runtime Version 7 angeben.
[Pfad zu Java 7]/java.exe [Programmname]


----------



## profex (3. Dez 2015)

Hallo Joose, danke für deine schnelle Antwort; Wie müsste ich das machen mit dem Pfad?
meine Java Versionen liegen hier:

c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_31\bin\javaw.exe und 
c:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe 

wie muss ich das steuern wenn ich Anwendung: altwendung.exe mit der java 1.7 aufmachen möchte?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Joose (3. Dez 2015)

Ich habe dir oben schon gesagt wie das funktioniert. Indem du nicht einfach "java [Programname]" in die Konsole schreibst sondern eben vor "java" noch den entsprechenden Pfad!
=> [pfad]/java.exe [programname]

(natürlich musst du dich im entsprechenden Verzeichnis befinden wo das Programm liegt oder aber du gibst auch den pfad zum Program an)

Aber wie vorher schon gesagt gibt es keinen Grund warum man das brauchen könnte. Java ist abwärtskompatibel.
Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn du mal sagst warum du unbedingt etwas mit Java 1.7 ausführen willst obwohl es auch mit 1.8 gehen würde?
Vielleicht gibt es da eine einfachere/besser Lösung


----------



## stg (3. Dez 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie vorher schon gesagt gibt es keinen Grund warum man das brauchen könnte. Java ist abwärtskompatibel.



Grundsätzlich ist Java zwar abwärtskompatibel, aber da gibt es halt dennoch noch das großer Aber 

Siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/8-compatibility-guide-2156366.html


----------



## profex (3. Dez 2015)

Hallo Joose,

wie gesagt; es liegt an der Anwendung, die setzt zwingend Java 1.7 vorraus, Programm startet nicht wenn nur 1.8 drauf ist!


----------

